# Bad snacking habit (night)



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a problem, im currently trying to change my lifestyle,

ive started going to the gym 3 x week, doing the Stronglifts 5x5 programme.

my diet is good, normally start off with a scrambled egg sandwich for breakfast, then fruits in the day, either a salad, sandwich or soup for lunch and then more fruits.

If i do have a sandwich i normally have a packet of crisps also.

evening is a good meal, grilled skinless chicken with salad, rice, steamed veg etc

BUT once im done with dinner i just seem to go on a mad rampage.

im not even hungry, i just have cravings, like toast or frosties (only have when on a crave), maybe even a chocolate bar or something.

day time im good even when at home, but come night time it all goes pete tong.

what can i do, have any of you been in this situ?

i need help


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Not been there with food, but what you are describing seems similar to how I was when I smoked.

I gave up smoking just over 11 months ago and found that hard, but do-able. When I stopped I noticed my snack and chocolate intake increased. At the time I tried to fill my head with all sorts of thoughts and I considered giving up snacks, but it seemed such a difficult thing to do!

A lot of it is habit as we are creatures of habits, good and bad, after all. So to try and break this snacking habit you are going to have to reprogramme yourself. When you feel the urge go and do something else like go out for a walk, phone a friend, drink a glass of water really slowly, read a book, take a nap, etc.

I am quite sure that breaking these kind of habits is much easier in the summer when it is lighter in the evening as I find winter and its darkness very difficult and it makes me crave carbohydrates and go to sleep.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

how about trying some healthy snacks.. nuts (not salted) seeds, dry fruit? these guys are good for these - http://www.graze.com/ had a few boxes not cheap but not to dear either


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've gone to Brazil nuts and stuff to stop me snacking, my OH is murder for it though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Why don't you just have more chicken, or other protein.... instead of one piece, have 2..

I fyou are lifting heavy weights, you'll need a good source of it anyway...

Maybe a protein shake a few times a day....last thing at night...

Snacking on nuts is also good...

Green tea...

:thumb:


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds like you may be craving for carbs ,try increasing your carb intake slightly at tea time, and have some celery and carrot sticks ready in the fridge if you do get an urge to nibble.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i make no bones about it im a fatty (obese in clinical terms) and i love food (or the taste of food to be precise)

before if i ate a meal and didnt enjoy it would look for something else to eat that i liked the taste of even if i was full, as i had to fulfill the desire of a good tasting meal.

now i try and eat six times a day and its working really well until we get to night time.

sometimes im full-ish i just want something that tastes good, its a craving, chocolate, frosties, i could have carrot sticks etc but it wont kill the craving cos its not a great tassting food, if you know what i mean.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe drink more water... sometimes you think you are hungry, but actually just thirsty...

plus, are you actually busy at night, or just sitting about... doing nothing = mindless snacking for something to do!

Can you clean the floors, hoover or something to keep you occupied before bed?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i definately have something to keep me busy.....


... my 6 month old son!

but yeah i think it could be a combination of being knackered and slouching in front of the tv on my non-gym days


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I find that water help surpress the hunger well. Even thing like grapes and carrot stick dipped in houmus(?) etc.

Although if you crave something sweet etc, salt and vinegar rice cakes or pink and whites are relatively low fat.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i need something which is high protein and low carbs/fat.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> i need something which is high protein and low carbs/fat.


Protein shake

Chicken

Beef

Pork

Eggs

Fish

Beans

Nuts and seeds

:thumb:


----------



## somouk (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm very very similar but its chocolate the is my faux pas.

I find that increasing the amount of protein in my diet during the day and making sure there is plenty in my evening meal stops me from nibbling.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Cooked meat / tuna. They would do the trick.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

quick question about eggs, dont they have high fat/cholesterol due to the yolk.

surely they cant be that healthy.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Estoril-5 said:


> quick question about eggs, dont they have high fat/cholesterol due to the yolk.
> 
> surely they cant be that healthy.


Labeled as unhealthy in the '80s, eggs are still misunderstood 20 years later. 

While high-protein dieters are love them, people following low-fat diets or who are concerned about their cholesterol levels often avoid eggs altogether.

If you're not eating eggs, you're missing out on one of nature's great nutrition powerhouses.

Yes, eggs contain a good amount of dietary cholesterol.

But remember, saturated fat-not cholesterol-substantially impacts blood cholesterol levels.

:thumb:


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

i love a boiled egg in a decent curry!

think ill be having some tuna omelettes in the evenings.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been on a programme of eating for about 6-7 months now but since I moved towards eating more to bulk up and bring weights up I have slipped a bit and get cravings for muesli with milk (loads of muesli too many carbs especially late at night). 

One of the best things I have in my fridge for breakfast/snacks (evenings mainly) is the full fat Total yoghurt, I mix a bit of chocolate protein powder (phd stuff is gorgeous) with the yoghurt and have a bit of muesli on top, you dont need much and you feel full plus you've got some good protein in there.

And on the egg subject I am not sure if I am eating too many but I am tryin to keep protein levels up, I have about 6 in a big omelette with some oats in and other fillings like stir fry veg (olive oil), brocolli, chorizo, bit of mozzerella if I'm feeling like it. That is my pre workout meal, seems to give me all the right stuff at the mo but have a feeling the amount of eggs etc will need to be dropped when coming to strip down stage for summer!

Good luck though mate, if your mind is idle or you are bored its far too easy to snack, xbox helps me stop but sometimes I get lazy and dont eat enough because I cant be bothered to get up haha!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

More water will help.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You say if at home during the day, no problem, it's the evenings that are a problem, sounds like a life style issue that can be easily resolved, what is different in what you do during the day compared to the evening? Perhaps after dinner you relax and watch tv, do something different if that's the case, an interest, a hobby that puts your brain to work. I've recently given up smoking and whilst I'm busy doing things it's not a problem, its when I'm slobbing out in front of the tv the gremlins go to work.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hmm sounds like your just hungry. Not that you are identifying it. I would go as far to say that your not eating enough. 

I am quite into my gym although it goes in dribs and drabs sometimes, anyway, try some slow release protein or cottage cheese. 

Like others have said then make up a sandwich on brown bread and some more chicken. It doesn't do any harm. Plus sometimes you need the raw sugar like a choc bar and if your hitting the gym a bar of chocolate isn't going to matter. 

If you are a pro body builder then it might, my main workout is boxing and like most boxers I need to take on sugar and salt after a workout and will need a boost a few hours later to stop the light head you can get. 

When do you work out and what meals do you surround your workout with ? Are you taking any supplements to help with recovery ? 

Also whats your water intake ?


----------

